# Showcase ~



## LoveSGSE (Aug 2, 2010)

I bet most of you havent seen any of my bettas yet. So here I am, showcasing my bettas. Hope you enjoy the pics. Pardon me for the lousy quality...

First... 
Copper Fancy Over Half Moon Plakat Male!








Showing off his finnage. Haha 




Full masked black OHMPK dragon. Really blur pic. I will upload more tomorrow with the female copper fancy.


----------



## prettylittlefishy (Aug 12, 2010)

I love the first picture! Beautiful!


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Nice! But I think this gos better in the Betta Fish Pictures Forum.


----------

